# A quel billard jouez-vous ???



## -greg- (17 Décembre 2005)

vous preferez jouer a quel type de billard??? que ce soit pour le plaisir ou en club etc...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Décembre 2005)

Français, russes, anglais, américain, dans cet ordre.
Mais juste pour le plaisir, je suis mauvais


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2005)

français classique et quelques fois 3 bandes (mais pas lontemps  :rateau:  )
ou celui la aussi


----------



## kaviar (17 Décembre 2005)

Cadre 47/2


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

J'me sens comme une boule de flipper. Qui roule. Enfin comme qui dirait. Voilà voilà.


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2005)

Viens pouPOOL viens pouPOOL viens ! 

Pour ma part, Francais aussi


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Décembre 2005)

Et voilà, encore un fil de q**** et de b***** ... :mouais:


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, encore un fil de q**** et de b***** ... :mouais:



Non, ca c'est le bowling !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

Tu joues au bowling avec une queue ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Non, ca c'est le bowling !


*a quel type de jeu jouer vous au billard??? plaisir, loisir ou en club; peut importe.

Hein??? :rateau:
*


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2005)

J'avais (pas) compris "Et voila encore un fil de quilles et de boule"


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

Ben, moi avant, c'était le snooker...

Maintenant, c'est le billard de poche...


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2005)

Le billard français (ou anglais)... et le plus tard possible pour le corbillard.


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Encore un sondage :mouais:


----------



## -greg- (18 Décembre 2005)

pour l'instant il y a presque que du billard francais 
en attendant plus


pour ma part >

en premiere position: billard americain (mon prefere)
en deuxieme position: pool anglais 
en troisieme position: snooker et billard francais


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2005)

Et celui-là vous le connaissez ? Dans le genre balaise il se pose là, j'y ai joué en Belgique, possible que ce soit son pays d'origine.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> J'avais (pas) compris "Et voila encore un fil de quilles et de boule"



T'as pas bien compté les * !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'me sens comme une boule de flipper. Qui roule. Enfin comme qui dirait. Voilà voilà.



Moi c'était pareil à un moment...

Mais je me sens plutot comme une boule de geisha en ce moment, j'avance dans le noir...


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était pareil à un moment...
> 
> Mais je me sens plutot comme une boule de geisha en ce moment, j'avance dans le noir...


Ta jumelle ne doit pas être loin alors...


----------



## Phobos028 (18 Décembre 2005)

Je joue au ricain et au français, jamais essayé les deux autres choix


----------



## boodou (18 Décembre 2005)

plutôt français, mais américain à l'occaz ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2005)

*JE HAIS LE BILLARD !*​


----------



## bugman (18 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas bien compté les * !



Désolé, je suis dans la lune (non, non, rien a voir Sonny) en ce moment !


----------



## Fulvio (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était pareil à un moment...
> 
> Mais je me sens plutot comme une boule de geisha en ce moment, j'avance dans le noir...



Sonnyboy, sors de ce corps !


----------



## kaviar (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et celui-là vous le connaissez ? Dans le genre balaise il se pose là, j'y ai joué en Belgique, possible que ce soit son pays d'origine.



C'est ce que l'on appelle le billard golf ou bumper-pool et les origines sont anglo-saxonnes, mais beaucoup pratiqué en Belgique


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *JE HAIS LE BILLARD !*​


Moi j'aime : c'est plein de boules, de queues et de trous


----------



## Fulvio (18 Décembre 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime : c'est plein de boules, de queues et de trous



Oh la vieille blague...


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh la vieille blague...


je fait ce que je peut avec ce que j'ai... 

et puis je vous emmerde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime : c'est plein de boules, de queues et de trous



Vu comme ça, ça change tout. Je crois bien que je vais m'y mettre.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

snoooooookerrrrrr power!! depuis le lycée!!:love:


----------



## -greg- (20 Décembre 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part >
> 
> en premiere position: billard americain (mon prefere)
> en deuxieme position: pool anglais
> en troisieme position: snooker et billard francais



pour faire simple tous en faite !!!


----------

